# Current DVC Pricing 3/12/08



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the current developer pricing for the Disney Vacation Club resorts. The current promotion will be ending soon, either end of the week or end of the month. Anyone interested in DVC and needing a referral, just send me a PM. If you need further explantion on how the points work, see the sticky above or PM.

Animal Kingdom Villas
$104 base price less $8 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase 

Saratoga Springs
$104 base price less $10 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase 

Beach Club Villas
$101 base price; 160-point minimum purchase 

BoardWalk Villas
$98 base price; 160-point minimum purchase 

Hilton Head Island
$92 base price less $5 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase 

Old Key West
$101 base price; 160-point minimum purchase 

Vero Beach
$92 base price less $5 promotional discount; 160-point minimum purchase 

Villas at Wilderness Lodge
$101 base price; 160-point minimum purchase 

*DVC has a curent promotion for new members with a referral from an existing DVC member. *

*New Member WITH Referral *

*160 pt minimum purchase*
$96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
$94 per point net ($104 - $10 incentive) at Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa
Plus a $500 Disney gift card 

*For existing members looking to add-on:*

Animal Kingdom Villas
$104 base price; 25-99 point purchase
$96 base price with 100 point minumum purchse, plus $500 gift card.

Saratoga Springs
$104 base price; 25-99 point purchase  
$94 base price with 100-point minimum purchase, plus $500 gift card.

Beach Club Villas
$101 base price; 25-point minimum purchase 

BoardWalk Villas
$98 base price; 25-point minimum purchase 

Hilton Head Island
$92 base price; 25-49 point purchase 
$87 base price with 50-point minimum purchase 

Old Key West
$101 base price; 25-point minimum purchase 

Vero Beach
$92 base price; 25-49 point purchase 
$87 base price; 50-point minimum purchase 

Villas at Wilderness Lodge
$101 base price; 25-point minimum purchase


----------



## lprstn (Mar 12, 2008)

What are the MFs for the min. point purchase?  Just curious?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

lprstn said:


> What are the MFs for the min. point purchase?  Just curious?



Each resort has its own MF's per point. I will post them in another thread.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 12, 2008)

How do these points work?  How many points do you need to stay a week at Disney?  Also what are the MFs?  How hard is it to get a reservation?  Sorry for all the questions but the Disney system is alien to me and sounds confusing.  I'm sure others have discussed all this somewhere but I am not familiar with the Disney system.  We do like Disney but wouldn't want to be there every year.  Saw the location of the new Contemporary Tower last time I was at the Contemp (on a business trip) and thought the location would be fantastic- almost makes me consider buying points.  They also have land next to Polynesian which would be a good location for villas too.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is the link for MF's. LINK 

Here is the link to the TUG article on DVC points LINK

After you read through the article, we'll answer your additional comments.

Tom


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 12, 2008)

This is why I sold my VWL points and bought SSR....the spread in MF is large when you have 1,000 points and I never used the 11 month window.

Savings = 66c per point + an extra 13 years for the RTU

Annual Dues amounts (in dollars) for all DVC resorts.

Cuurent MF's

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR AKV
2008 4.56 5.04 6.04 4.71 5.16 4.87 4.80 4.21 4.71

Past years MF's

Year OKW BWV VB VB(sub) HH VWL BCV SSR AKV
2007 4.40 4.85 5.63 4.39 4.98 4.73 4.63 4.12 4.62
2006 4.24 4.69 5.27 4.12 4.34 4.61 4.48 3.98
2005 3.86 4.41 4.87 3.84 4.04 4.35 4.27 3.83
2004 3.68 4.25 4.67 3.67 3.86 4.22 4.18 3.80
2003 3.49 4.11 4.36 3.45 3.70 4.05 3.97
2002 3.22 3.92 4.17 3.33 3.48 3.80 3.77
2001 3.13 3.82 3.97 2.70 3.32 3.63
2000 3.16 3.94 4.08 2.87 3.25 3.62
1999 3.16 4.02 3.99 2.82 3.18
1998 3.17 3.94 2.76 3.20
1997 3.14 3.84 2.90 3.16
1996 2.99 3.70 2.82 3.16
1995 2.84
1994 2.70
1993 2.63
1992 2.56
1991 2.51


----------



## lprstn (Mar 12, 2008)

If I want to rent points from a DVC member, what is the typical cost per point? and what perks of theirs do I get?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

lprstn said:


> If I want to rent points from a DVC member, what is the typical cost per point? and what perks of theirs do I get?



Renting is easy. Point rental is anywhere from $10 to $16 per point. I personally don't rent under $12 per point. 

They great thing as a renter, you get all the same perks as a DVC member. You get magical Express too and no $95 refort fee, like with a II exchange.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 12, 2008)

We rented from a DVC member for our first stay in 2005. We were totally hooked, so came home and found a resale  .  Just wanted to warn you about that timeshare addiction problem.... 

Renting points is easy!  We rented from a first-time "landlord" and we were first time "tenants."  It worked out great!


----------



## mecllap (Mar 12, 2008)

Did I miss something in reading the the info at the link about the points?  It doesn't seem to say what you get for 160 points -- is that a 2-bed for a week?  Or what?  How much is one night?  Does it vary much from one resort to the other?  Can you use the points for the other WDW resorts, or just your home resort?


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2008)

It varies from week to week and resort to resort.  Also, it depends on the size of the rooms you get.

My New Year 2BR Lockoff at AKV was 346 points.  That was for 6 nights at the highest demand week of the year.

Compare that to a 5 night stay in a 1BR at BWV for 160 points in October.

It really demands on your travel plans and how often you want to go.  You can buy a 50 point contract and do just fine by "banking" and "borrowing" to turn it into a 150 points every 3 years.  That is enough for a week in a 1 bedroom or even 2 bedroom (depending on season and resort) every 3 years. 

Lots of people "get in" to the DVC system by buying a smaller contract (I would not buy under 50 points though) and then adding on as your needs grow.  

One catch -- if you don't won DVC, and you want to buy directly from DVC (so you can have access to your points in 24 hours), you HAVE to buy 160 points for your initial contract.  If you buy resale, you can buy any amount and be considered a full member.  Then, you can always add on through DVC (for any size contract -- minimum 25 points) or add on through a reseller for any size.  Here are some of the bigger resellers (not always the best though)...

http://www.resalesdvc.com/
http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm 
http://www.dvcbyresale.com/
http://www.internationalgmac.com/hotdeals.jsp


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 13, 2008)

mecllap said:


> Did I miss something in reading the the info at the link about the points?  It doesn't seem to say what you get for 160 points -- is that a 2-bed for a week?  Or what?  How much is one night?  Does it vary much from one resort to the other?  Can you use the points for the other WDW resorts, or just your home resort?



160 points isn't for a set unit or week. DVC is a totally point based system. You are not committed to a unit size, week or season. 

A 160 points couls get you a studio for 11 nights in January at Beach Club, or a two bedroom for 4 nights (Sun-Wed) In July at Beach Club resort. 160 points will get you a studio for 8 nights in July at Beach Club.

Plus being a pure point base system, you can check-in any day of the week, stay 1 day or 21 days not just a week. Its ultra flexible, which is one of the biggest thigs we love about DVC.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

If you buy BCV from DVC direct, is the expiration still 2042 or did they extend it to 2057 for direct sales already?  Thanks!  Kath


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

SDKath said:


> If you buy BCV from DVC direct, is the expiration still 2042 or did they extend it to 2057 for direct sales already?  Thanks!  Kath



VB, HH, BCV and BWV still have the 2042 expiration. SSR expires in 2054. AKV and OKW end in 2057.

Original OKW contracts will end in 2042. Current OKW purchases and OKW owners who paid for the extension end in 2057.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 15, 2008)

*DVC*

Banked Points 

If someone is unable to use all of their banked points 
this spring and wanted to make a reservation and rent 
the ressie to someone What is the going rate per point


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

Going rate is still around $10 per point. However, I won't rent my points less then $12 per point. I am upfront and firm with my price and heve not had a problem renting my points (350) in less then a week.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> Banked Points
> 
> If someone is unable to use all of their banked points
> this spring and wanted to make a reservation and rent
> the ressie to someone What is the going rate per point


 

It is not $10 a point unless you are having a fire sale. A fire sale is when your points will expire before long. A fire sale may be someone who has 100 points left that have to be use by May of 2008. He/ she may rent them at $10 a point. However, the likelihood of finding a reservation 
 less than 60 from check out is very small. 

But Disney sometimes releases inventory when you haven't seen a reservation available. This usually happens at the last minute.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Going rate is still around $10 per point. However, I won't rent my points less then $12 per point. I am upfront and firm with my price and heve not had a problem renting my points (350) in less then a week.


 
Tom,
One of the reasons I wanted this board was to educate people on DVC. I hope that $10 rate is not promolgated here. The average should be much higher and saying the going rate is $10 a point is misleading. As I mentioned above the only time a member should rent at $10 is if he has run out of options and time.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> Tom,
> One of the reasons I wanted this board was to educate people on DVC. I hope that $10 rate is not promolgated here. The average should be much higher and saying the going rate is $10 a point is misleading. As I mentioned above the only time a member should rent at $10 is if he has run out of options and time.



I agree that the price per point should be higher. The biggest board for point rentals is the disboards. I can guarantee that the majority of rentals are listed at $10 per point. There are even a few listed at $9 per point. There has been an uptick of $11 per point rentals, but the average is still around $10. 

My rental have been $12-$15 per point, no less. The boards over at mouseowners, the cost to rent is more around the $12 per point.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> I agree that the price per point should be higher. The biggest board for point rentals is the disboards. I can guarantee that the majority of rentals are listed at $10 per point. There are even a few listed at $9 per point. There has been an uptick of $11 per point rentals, but the average is still around $10.
> 
> My rental have been $12-$15 per point, no less. The boards over at mouseowners, the cost to rent is more around the $12 per point.


 
I wouldn't consider less than $15 and I wish I had more points to rent out.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

No arguments from me. Members need to remember they have to pay MF's for thier points. So if they rent at 10, they are only making 4.50 a point. quite sad.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

I rented them for $14 at AKV without a problem within 24 hours.  I am also firm about the price and feel that it is not worth my while to rent it for less.  I need to make phone calls to get people weeks reserved, check availability, pay Paypal fees and MFs.  Disney's cash price is about $25 per point (although they rent per night, not per point).

My suggestion is to keep the floor at $13-$14.  These are fair prices to both renters and the "landlords".  

Anything less is a loss basically and is only done as a last minute distress rental, kind of like our last minute rental board that has a max of $700 for the week.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 16, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I rented them for $14 at AKV without a problem within 24 hours.  I am also firm about the price and feel that it is not worth my while to rent it for less.  I need to make phone calls to get people weeks reserved, check availability, pay Paypal fees and MFs.  Disney's cash price is about $25 per point (although they rent per night, not per point).
> 
> My suggestion is to keep the floor at $13-$14.  These are fair prices to both renters and the "landlords".
> 
> Anything less is a loss basically and is only done as a last minute distress rental, kind of like our last minute rental board that has a max of $700 for the week.



Oh, I should add that my rental amount does not include the paypal costs. I charge 3% fee to use paypal. I state upfront that there is no refunds. No one has balked at my demands, and no one has not accepted the 3% fee.


----------



## icydog (Mar 16, 2008)

I build paypal fees of 3.35 percent into my costs. I have never had a problem renting at $15 a point, plus paypal fees, = $15.45 a point. I have had a few people balk; but for the most part, folks would be delighted to get into either the BCV or AKV resorts at more than my costs. My problem is I don't have enough points and Disney doesn't have enough availability. I have sent folks over to the disboards to rent @ $10 a point. I send those who seem strapped for money and those that want no services other than a room reservation. I have so many requests I wish I could fill them all, but as I mentioned, I would say I turn down 90% of the requests I get ---*due to a lack of points but mostly due to availability. *

*In a Perfect World:*
1. Folks would tell me 11-12 months _before_ their arrival. This rarely happens, except for my repeat renters who know the drill. (Repeaters are the easiest to work with by far) 
2. I would have enough BCV and/or AKV points to rent to everyone who asked me for space.
3. I could rent BWV and/or VWL at 7 months
4. Disney would have enough inventory to allow me to reserve all these villas. 

Then I would be a happy camper. I agree with Kath. I should be renting my AKV for more $$$ since they cost me so much.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 16, 2008)

Prices increased for the following:

BCV & BWV - $ 104
VWL & OKW - $ 101
HHI & VB - $ 87 (Min 50 points purchase)


----------



## wmmmmm (Mar 27, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> *New Member WITH Referral *
> 
> *160 pt minimum purchase*
> $96 per point net ($104 - $8 incentive) at Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas
> ...



I went to a presentation this morning (not an owner) and was given the same "incentive" plus two annual passes without a referral.  I will be down here for another three days so I don't know whether I will take this offer and become a "founding member" or hope that GCV will be available to the general public.  It's very tempting!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 27, 2008)

GCV will make it to the general public. The resort is small, but won't seel out in a month. 50 units is alot of points to be sold. 

Curious, did you buy your contract in California? The deal you quoted me on was for WDW, in Orlando.

How long do you have to make a decision? 

$500 gift card, 2 annual passes and the $8-$10 off is pretty good. Which resort are they offering this deal for you to purchase?


----------



## wmmmmm (Mar 28, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> GCV will make it to the general public. The resort is small, but won't seel out in a month. 50 units is alot of points to be sold.
> 
> Curious, did you buy your contract in California? The deal you quoted me on was for WDW, in Orlando.
> 
> ...


Sorry.  I forgot to say that this was at Disneyland.  The resorts offered are SSR and AKV and I still have another day and a half to decide.

As for GCV making it to the general public, the rational, Project user side of me almost guarantees that it will.  However, if I buy 160 SSR points from Disney, I will still think about it but will stop worrying   I'm still trying to decide how much that's worth!


----------



## Amy (Mar 28, 2008)

icydog said:


> I wouldn't consider less than $15 and I wish I had more points to rent out.



Sorry for going off topic here, but where are you guys finding renters willing to rent at $12 to $15 so easily?  It can't be the DIS boards, since I rarely see any replies to any post that asks above $11 a point.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 28, 2008)

We get that rent amount there too. When I have points to rent, most of time I do not even post. I will respond to an ad via PM or email, never posting for all to see.  

If you post points for rent at $14 pp firm, you will get it. Your responses may be slow, but the ones who do will be serious renters.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 29, 2008)

Most replies are by PM.  I have rented a number of times with $14 per point without a problem at AKV.  I find that it barely covers my time and hassle of renting plus MFs.

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Mar 30, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> *For new members*
> 
> BoardWalk Villas
> $98 base price; 160-point minimum purchase
> ...


 

I was just rereading your post. I am amazed at the price of BWV and OKW. I am assuming they mean OKW with the 15 year extension or the number seems completely scewed! Also why is the Boardwalk so low in comparison to the others? Seems strange is all. 

_BTW, If anyone needs a referral for a new contract, or if you would just like to look at the newest DVC resorts,send me a PM. If you buy from DVC using a referral from a member like me you will save money on your purchase and get a $500 gift card as well. _


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

icydog said:


> I was just rereading your post. I am amazed at the price of BWV and OKW. I am assuming they mean OKW with the 15 year extension or the number seems completely scewed! Also why is the Boardwalk so low in comparison to the others? Seems strange is all.



Yes, OKW is the new 2057 end date. Actually its funny that the extra 15 years is only worth $3 more per point. Also, since the new OKW contract is for 50 years, I am surprised that Disney does offer any discount incentive to new members.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 30, 2008)

icydog said:


> I was just rereading your post. I am amazed at the price of BWV and OKW. I am assuming they mean OKW with the 15 year extension or the number seems completely scewed! Also why is the Boardwalk so low in comparison to the others? Seems strange is all.


 
Those prices are out of date. BWV is now the same price as BCV.

BCV = $104 (thru 2042)
BWV = $104 (thru 2042)
VWL = $101 (thru 2042)
OKW = $101 (thru 2057)


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

I wanted to edit the original post, but since we have no moderator................


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't looked for a while at the disboards, so I went there today.  Just scanning the titles of the posts, points are being listed for between $10-12 per point.

Just given that, I am quite sure I can rent any resort I want for between $9-10/point.

If people are getting $14, there is really a limited market at that rate.  The market would be outside of the disboards or renting reservations.  That is a very large margin.  If that is what people are getting, I'll bet someone is arbitraging that price difference.  It wouldn't be hard given how easy it is to transfer points between accounts even given the relatively new rules Disney has implemented to minimize it.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 30, 2008)

My last couple of reservations were on the Disboards. I listed the rental at $12 per point (firm), plus 3.5% to cover Paypal. Not one person who responded disputed the per point price or the paypal fee. 

Alot of the lower point rentals you see listed are for points that are expiring soon, maybe in 3 months. There is not much you can get in under 3 months right now. Also, alot of renters don't post at all, just send emails or private messages to people looking for points to rent.

You will really be hard pressed to find 200 or more points for rent, 6 or 7 months out for $9 per point.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2008)

To get the $14pp rental, it must be at a high demand location and/or week and booked at the 8-11 month window. 

Typical $11pp is booked at the 7 month window.

The $10 or lower points are for late minute travel to SSR or OKW as they are points that are about to expire in a month or two.

Transferriung points is limited to ONCE per year and generally command $12pp


----------

